# Immigration Consultant



## mogyc

Hi,
I am considering taking the step and making an application for a visa in Australia or Canada but just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable immigration consultant based here in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## achiphysio

You absolutely do not need a consultant to immigrate to Canada. They charge horrendously for something you can do by yourself with a little bit of research. Take a look at this site Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals and this forum is also very helpful Canada Immigration Forum - Index


----------



## mogyc

achiphysio said:


> You absolutely do not need a consultant to immigrate to Canada. They charge horrendously for something you can do by yourself with a little bit of research. Take a look at this site Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals and this forum is also very helpful Canada Immigration Forum - Index


thanks a millon


----------



## vani

*hi*



mogyc said:


> Hi,
> I am considering taking the step and making an application for a visa in Australia or Canada but just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable immigration consultant based here in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


*hi

i am also planning to migrate to australia? did u find the answer?

who is the best consultant in dubai?

pls share with me.

Thanks
vani*


----------



## Maz25

For Australia, you can try Voitin Walker Davis. I came across them a while back and they are listed on the Australian Immigration Department's website, though as I have not used them, I cannot comment on the cost or quality of the service.

I would advise that you check out the cost of getting an independent visa though as the cost runs into a few thousand Aussie $$! Might work out cheaper and get you there quicker if you find an employer to sponsor you.


----------



## vani

*thk u*



Maz25 said:


> For Australia, you can try Voitin Walker Davis. I came across them a while back and they are listed on the Australian Immigration Department's website, though as I have not used them, I cannot comment on the cost or quality of the service.
> 
> I would advise that you check out the cost of getting an independent visa though as the cost runs into a few thousand Aussie $$! Might work out cheaper and get you there quicker if you find an employer to sponsor you.


*Thank you sir.

but i am having doubts in preparation of career demonstration report. i am a electrical design and estimation engineer, working in building construction line. i need some model cdr for reference. if u dont mind,please forward it, if u have any. And please advice me to find the sponsor for me.

Thanks and Regards
vani*


----------



## Maz25

vani said:


> *Thank you sir.
> 
> but i am having doubts in preparation of career demonstration report. i am a electrical design and estimation engineer, working in building construction line. i need some model cdr for reference. if u dont mind,please forward it, if u have any. And please advice me to find the sponsor for me.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> vani*


No offence but if you are too lazy to pick up the phone after I've given you the details for an agent nor use google to help you with your research, I'd hazard a guess that getting to Oz is going to be pretty difficult for you!! If you want to get anywhere, then be a bit more proactive and do your research. Alternatively, pay an agent and they will do it all for you!!

Since I'm in a helpful mood...there is a section that deals with Australia right on this very forum!! You might get more information if you post your queries there.


----------



## pamela0810

mogyc said:


> Hi,
> I am considering taking the step and making an application for a visa in Australia or Canada but just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable immigration consultant based here in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


Voitin Walker Davis for Australia and Premiers for Canada. Here are the links:

Premiers Management Consultancy and Training

VOITIN WALKER DAVIS - Legal Consultant and Migration Agent

They will both do an excellent sales job on why it is that you need an immigration consultant to go through the entire application process. So, before getting in touch with either one of them, please do your research through the links another forum member has provided you earlier. There are several free online assessments available. That way you will get a clear idea of whether you will be successful and how long it would take for the visa to come through.
Whilst it is much cheaper to go through the entire process by yourself, these people also have contacts in the immigration departments and know of loopholes in the system. There are hidden costs involved but you can always question them about it and ask for a discount, etc. Worked for me. However, do not begin any process until you do an online assessment and are absolutely sure that you will get the visa. Last I heard, Australia had put a hold on certain occupations and had also cut down on the quota allowed. 
Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810

vani said:


> *Thank you sir.
> 
> but i am having doubts in preparation of career demonstration report. i am a electrical design and estimation engineer, working in building construction line. i need some model cdr for reference. if u dont mind,please forward it, if u have any. And please advice me to find the sponsor for me.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> vani*


Hello Vani,

Are you currently in Australia? You are posting on the Dubai forum and I doubt you are going to find anyone to send you a cdr reference model or help you find a sponsor. You will need to do your research by yourself and will find almost everything online. What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## vani

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Vani,
> 
> Are you currently in Australia? You are posting on the Dubai forum and I doubt you are going to find anyone to send you a cdr reference model or help you find a sponsor. You will need to do your research by yourself and will find almost everything online. What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?


thk u. i have checked it. i am eligible for skilled migration.but i need to submit my cdr and other documents. i just need the format of the documents, so that i can arrange it. the consultant charges are high around AED 7000 to AED 11000 dhs. and i dont know who is the best. because i read so many cases that they got cheated by some consultants.others written good about them.so totally confused whether to go on my own or best to go through the consultants.
the consultants charges are
wwics-AED-7000-

aries-AED-11000

premiers-AED11000

vision also almost the same

hope u can understand my position.


----------



## pamela0810

vani said:


> thk u. i have checked it. i am eligible for skilled migration.but i need to submit my cdr and other documents. i just need the format of the documents, so that i can arrange it. the consultant charges are high around AED 7000 to AED 11000 dhs. and i dont know who is the best. because i read so many cases that they got cheated by some consultants.others written good about them.so totally confused whether to go on my own or best to go through the consultants.
> the consultants charges are
> wwics-AED-7000-
> 
> aries-AED-11000
> 
> premiers-AED11000
> 
> vision also almost the same
> 
> hope u can understand my position.


You will find mixed reviews for all the agencies, so it really is up to you whether you'd like to take a risk and go with a consultant or try doing it on your own. Bottom line, you will not find the formats on this forum, at least I don't think you will. Perhaps, someone might come along and help you out but rather than wait for that to happen, I suggest you start working on your documents all by yourself. Besides, if you do decide to use a consultant, they will be able to help you with the documents that you are looking for.
Hope this helps. It's not easy getting the visa and looking for the formats of certain documents here certainly isn't going to make it easier.


----------



## Maz25

Whichever way you decide to go about this, you are going to have to spend a substantial amount of money. Using an agent will quicken things up because they do all the running around for you, they have firsthand information and can therefore advise you what documents you need, formats, forms, etc. A reputable agent will also not take your money if they think that you have no chance of securing a visa, again saving you from spending your money needlessly.

You can do it yourself but again you need to be prepared to do your own research, which involves quite a lot of reading (and no doubt frustrations) and trail and error! You'll also have to do all the running around for yourself, which frankly speaking, most people do not have time to do, in between juggling a full time job and their personal life.

Based on your post, I think that you are better off with an agent. Call up a few and ask them very clearly what they intend to do for you for the fee that you pay and the timescales. Ask questions about the various steps involved. Once you have all this information, you can then then make an informed decision with regards to whether you understand the requirements and steps involved in enough details to be able to do it yourself or whether using an agent may be best for you.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi,

It is really a choice. For Canada you can do it on your own or hire someone. For Australia, I really recommend you hiring someone. The Australian process is a tough one and confusing.

I have been helping people to move to Canada as a side business but I cannot post my details here unless the moderator gives me thumbs up.

You should be able to do it on your own though doing some researc as someone told you. Rules change and every year there is something new about it.

You can hire a consultant in Canada or in Australia..they have offices everywhere and are reachable by email

Thanks,


----------



## pamela0810

This is an old thread. I doubt he will reply.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

had not noticed  yay but I have been providing free consulting services to my buddies @ work for that question....


----------



## garotinha

subscribing to this thread


----------



## shaia

thanks for the infos, been looking for this kind of thread


----------



## kaushalya.jeewani

Dear All,

Be really careful in selecting Agent for your migration documents preparing. It has become one big business and mostly they conduct seminars and advertise in papers saying that ypu will be in Canada in 60 days and 90 days so on so forth. I have such bad experience with migration consultant who kept my papers with out doing anything for 10 months. So during that time many oopertunities were missed as they were guranteing that everything will be ok. They collect first payment plus the govenment fees and do nothing. 

Situation with xxx is the same.These are two big scams in Dubai right now.

But there are geneine agents. Make the right choice.


----------



## mitchell0417

vani said:


> *hi
> 
> i am also planning to migrate to australia? did u find the answer?
> 
> who is the best consultant in dubai?
> 
> pls share with me.
> 
> Thanks
> vani*




I moved to Australia 15 years ago and as someone else said about Canada I don't think there really is a need for the use of a consultant. Read the Department of Multicultural Afairs website work out if you meet the pre-requisites and are in one of the key migration categories (these are published and change fairly often) for which visas are open for application and then fill in the forms and send them off. Unless its changed I don't think its all that complicated.:ranger:


----------



## patsweet0

hi Pamela,

I was doing a research on all the pros and cons before submitting an application. Just happened to see this Agent that u have mentioned, was thinking of approaching him. My hubby will be the main applicant, he eligible under 175 Skilled Migrant PR. I would like to know how long does it take for the application to process from Dubai? The immigration website checklist also mentions about some Police Verification and all.. really confused on what decision to make. Since past one week I am spending more than 5 hours in researching Australia..lol..
I was checking the cost of living and came across this forum and popped in. Find it very much helpful. Thanks in advance for reading me through. Please do reply to my query dear, really desperate to know more and take a proper decision. One australian whom I had asked, got me totally confused and depressed.. she says cost of living is very high now and taxes are high, we cant afford to live there!


----------



## patsweet0

mitchell0417 said:


> I moved to Australia 15 years ago and as someone else said about Canada I don't think there really is a need for the use of a consultant. Read the Department of Multicultural Afairs website work out if you meet the pre-requisites and are in one of the key migration categories (these are published and change fairly often) for which visas are open for application and then fill in the forms and send them off. Unless its changed I don't think its all that complicated.:ranger:


Dear Mitchell,

Since you have been in Australia and Dubai, I guess you could give me a proper insight. My details are given below, please let me know, would it be better for us to move on to Australia or Dubai is better?
1. How is the job industry for Engineers in Hospitality industry in Australia?
2. Which places in Australia are best for him to secure a job in his field?
3. How much bank balance would be required after we migrate to Australia, until finding a job atleast? We dont have a big bank balance as one person had mentioned earlier, we dont have any FD, but we own a house in India 2 storeyed.(loan completed)
4. What is the cost of living in Australia presently? Is it possible to survive/make a little savings with one person earning? [We dont have kids yet but trying to have one badly ]
We dont have to pay taxes in Dubai.
Presently my hubby is the only earner and we stay in the company accommodation , water and electricity paid by company[2bhk apartment, with one laundry room and a store room, 2.5 bathroom]
Salary p.m is AED 9800 [almost AUD2600]+Medicals
We dont have any Superannuation for the job here. We need to save on our own. We have a 4x4 just one year old, its on a bank loan of AED 2621 per month+4% interest.


----------



## Maz25

We have an Australia section on this forum. I would highly recommend that you post your query there as there are lot of people on the Australia forum who are currently going through the visa application process and would therefore be able to guide you. 

Most of your queries are answered in a number of active threads there as well and I'm sure that the regulars would be more than happy to answer those queries which have not been previously answered in older threads.

It will come down to your personal preferences, aspirations and ambitions as to whether Dubai or Australia is the better place to move to. Both places offer different things in terms of your career, standard of living, etc. I personally prefer Australia but that's just me. Other people might disagree and rightly so as each person is different and after different things in life.


----------



## patsweet0

Thanks..I already posted there..but saw sum reply here and that person was online so thought of enquiring..sorry..


----------



## Maz25

patsweet0 said:


> Thanks..I already posted there..but saw sum reply here and that person was online so thought of enquiring..sorry..


No need to apologise. There are a lot of us on the Dubai forum, myself included, who are currently looking into moving to Australia but we tend to post on the Australia forum, which is why I directed you there. Lots more information about the immigration process there.


----------



## patsweet0

ok..thats cool...I will be contacting Voitin Agency soon. All the procedures are so confusing, with police verification and all. Any idea how long it takes to get the visa, from the date of applicaiton?


----------



## Maz25

patsweet0 said:


> ok..thats cool...I will be contacting Voitin Agency soon. All the procedures are so confusing, with police verification and all. Any idea how long it takes to get the visa, from the date of applicaiton?


If you applying for a 175 visa, it's approximately 12 - 18 months

If you are applying for 176 visa, your case should be allocated to a case officer within 2 - 3 weeks of the sponsoring state confirming their sponsorship to DIAC.

Your application can also be randomly selected for external checks, which can take months to complete.

If you are using an agent, please ensure that they are MARA registered and that you both are on the same page with regards to what the agent will do for you. 
I know you are in Dubai but do shop around - your agent does NOT have to be based in Dubai. My agent in based in Australia and I've never had any problems with the fact that he is based in Australia. If anything, I've never had to wait more than 24 hours for him to respond to my query.


----------

